# [SOLVED] Why is my memory card all of a sudden read-only?



## fordty (Jul 5, 2012)

I have a Lexar Platinum II 32 GB SDHC 100x Memory card that I use for my GoPro and I went to go delete all the stuff on it so I can take some video and I couldn't delete it so I went to go format it and I can't do a thing with it and I want to know what I have to do to fix it btw I'm using a mac.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Why is my memory card all of a sudden read-only?*

Is there a clip on the card that sets it to read only? Try changing that
http://www.samsung.com/us/system/support/content/2008/04/07/h621/Card locked2.jpg


----------



## fordty (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Why is my memory card all of a sudden read-only?*



wkw427 said:


> Is there a clip on the card that sets it to read only? Try changing that
> http://www.samsung.com/us/system/support/content/2008/04/07/h621/Card locked2.jpg


Yep tried that it's not the problem


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Why is my memory card all of a sudden read-only?*

How old is the memory card? It might have just died. Never know. They aren't totally reliable


----------



## fordty (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Why is my memory card all of a sudden read-only?*

Almost a year used it maybe 10 times and took really good care of it.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Why is my memory card all of a sudden read-only?*

Could you try it in another computer?


----------



## fordty (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Why is my memory card all of a sudden read-only?*

Wow just tried it in another laptop and it let me delete it then put it back in the regular computer and it works fine haha thanks so much!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Why is my memory card all of a sudden read-only?*

Memory cards and USB drives are great little tools but they are far from reliable. 
They are very susceptible to failure.
Try it in another PC, as advised above, to be certain it is at fault.


----------



## fordty (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Why is my memory card all of a sudden read-only?*

Ok thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Why is my memory card all of a sudden read-only?*

You're welcome and please post back with any results.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Why is my memory card all of a sudden read-only?*

I find that most cases of external media being unreadable or not working is solved by plugging it into another computer. Keep that in mind in the future


----------



## fordty (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Why is my memory card all of a sudden read-only?*

Sounds good thanks


----------

